# When and where were did you get saved?



## vanguard1 (Nov 2, 2010)

well for me it was in 1979 in my bedroom I was 15, I had went to church all my life but did not know if it was real, so my prayer was "God I have heard about you all my life but I dont know if you are real, if you are please come in my heart and change me" and he did. but I fell away at 19, but God was allways calling me back and it has been years of falling and getting back up to go again.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re:*

No doubt. Right here:

"In 1973 Graham returned to Atlanta for a six-night crusade at Atlanta–Fulton County Stadium, which drew nightly audiences of between 35,000 and 44,000 people."

That night started a long hard road to walk with my Savior and Lord. Mnay bumps and bruises and failures along the way, but my God is faithful and will continue to be! Praise Him!


----------



## habersham hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

Oct. 1974 at the church I was attending


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

December 23,1989,at the foot of my bed.I'm Baptist,and was convicted,watching Catholic Mass.They were speaking in latin,and I can't speak latin.The overwhelming conviction came over me,and I knew I had to be saved then and there.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 3, 2010)

Summer, 1961, High Point Baptist Church.  I was 13 years old.  I didn't "go forward", that would have been impossible.  The Holy Spirit overwhelmed me with a power that was greater than anything that I could hope to describe.

By 1965 I had been drawn away by the world and didn't give God a serious thought again until 1987.  The road back has been slow but steady.  He has lead me in increasing service to Him for the last twenty years.  And when I see how my over twenty years away effect my approach to that service, I have to think that He was there all the time.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fall of 1991 I had just left a man's house who witnessed to me from the bible after his wife fed me a nice southern meal. While driving my truck on the way home I repented of my sin and asked Jesus to save me. When I did this I trusted Christ alone for salvation and not in myself. The moment I asked him to save me a peace came on me that I had never felt before, for the first time ever I felt forgiveness from the creator of the universe. I back slid bad a few years later but he never left me and he never gave up on me. Before I got saved I was an avowed athiest and hated Christians, I had only been in a church 2 or 3 times in my life and that was as a little kid. After I got saved I got baptized the right way (immersion for believers only) and joined the local baptist church. It was an old baptist that invited me over to his house for dinner that night not even really knowing me. It was an old baptist that showed me love and shared the gospel with me, I figure I'll be a baptist until I die.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

First Consolation baptist church when i was 13 or 14.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 3, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> When and where were did you get saved?
> .



When, teenager
Were, on my knees


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 4, 2010)

Vacation bible school


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> When, teenager
> Were, on my knees



Nice answer


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont know the date or time.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I dont know the date or time.



do you know where?


----------



## messenger (Nov 4, 2010)

Bethlehem Baptist Church . 1969.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> do you know where?



I dont really know where exactly, at a friends house or in my yard or worshiping with the church, somewhere like that.
The when and where dont really matter to me, just as long as I have the relationship. I cant remeber who said it, but but it went something along the lines of I cant tell you when exactly the sun came up today, I just know its up now.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I dont really know where exactly, at a friends house or in my yard or worshiping with the church, somewhere like that.
> The when and where dont really matter to me, just as long as I have the relationship. I cant remeber who said it, but but it went something along the lines of I cant tell you when exactly the sun came up today, I just know its up now.



i hear that but! But a lot of new believers i know like to remember when and where, Because the devil is a strange man. When your not saved he will tell you over and over that you dont need it, then when you get saved he tells you that you dont have it lol he just dont make no since to me, but a lot of new believers like to hold on to when in where so if the devil ever tries to tell em they didnt get it the first time they will take him back to the alter where they got saved because i dont care who you are when you very first get saved the devil will throw every trick in the book at you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2010)

Well...after getting done with my shift as a waiter at Applebee's where they serve alcohol, I had a beer last night and smoked a cigar.  God has an eraser.....but prayed the prayer after and took a bath to get rid of the smell....so last night in my bedroom must be when and till the next time I sin...I should be good to go.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 4, 2010)

A person doesn't have to look back decades ago to find proof of their salvation.
Your today should prove just fine.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

well when i hear someone say " i have been a christian all my life" that is not possible, you have a natural birthday you have to have a spiritual birthday.


----------



## storeman (May 22, 2011)

While listening to an old time preacher proclaim the word of God at church. The Spirit of God showed me  I was lost and on my way to a sinners heII.  I confessed my sins,  and asked Jesus into my heart. I had never known peace like came over me that night. I was forever changed.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

I was saved on a hill called "calvary" about 2000 years ago when a man I did not know died a brutal death on a cross...


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 23, 2011)

3rd Saturday evening in July of 1976. Johnny Bullman, a traveling evangelist from Spatanburg,S.C. was preaching a revival meeting in a mission trailer in Cedar Point, N.C.; I never heard Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- preached on that way, and in the coming days I couldn't sleep. Would wake up knowing I deserved to end up in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Bro. Johnny preached about. Late Saturday evening I called Rev. Rudolph Outlaw,[my Pastor for over 30 years], who drove to my home, and lead me to the Lord in the wee hours of the morning. Never looked back, and look forward to my home going at a time of the Lord's choosing.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 23, 2011)

My apologies for the deletions in my post above. There was no profanity despite the label being attached. The offensive word is simply the opposite of Heaven where the lost are bound, and from which I have been saved.


----------



## BCPerry (May 25, 2011)

vanguard1 said:


> well when i hear someone say " i have been a christian all my life" that is not possible, you have a natural birthday you have to have a spiritual birthday.



I think you are misunderstanding what people are saying when they say "all my life."

But for me, it was in april of 1999. And it was in the Climax community center. Pastor Joe Miller was leading a congregation that was meeting there on sundays until the new church was built. He helped lead me to salvation.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 25, 2011)

In the late 80s...I wanted more. I decided that I needed to be responsible for my spiritual life and I started knocking--as per instructions for a dummy.

I knocked everywhere I could. I attended the services of many congregations and studied like a badger for a good 3yrs.  until I earnestly knocked on my local church ( the one physically closest to me) and attended bible study.

The local parish priests were the teachers and I chose to study Matthew and Moses under Father Macpherson and Father Dion-- in some depth.

Matthew and Moses sort of tag teamed on me, pinned me down just long enough for the count, (and it wasn't long, as it happened in a blink of an eye--when they tag teamed!)  

Also at that time, a friend of mine was a member and a musician in a New Life, Non-denominational , Latter Rain, Baptist Mission type church and I would attend with him once in a while--as I enjoyed his company and his passion for Christ and the Good News. 

My friend invited me to a camp meeting where a visiting preacher was from far away. I was told that this preacher was known for his intimate relationship with the Spirit and that mighty, wonderous things for the power of the Holy Spirit were not uncommon when he ministered. I agreed to go.

As we were traveling to the service,  in my friend's car, my friend, his spouse and I, I shared with them my deep felt "ideas" on some spiritual matter that seemed to have just recently overwelmed me. It now eludes me--exactly what it was about.

 Latter, through out the service, I was of course silent  and besides myself. I heard the preacher say almost to a T the exact same words I had shared with my friends in the car earlier. After the service my friend and his spouse came to me. I asked them, "Did this preacher preach the same thing, almost to a word, in almost the same way, with the same intensity,  for the same purpose, as what I talked to you earlier about when we were coming here in the car?"  The answer from my friend came back,"Yes." If I recall the preacher's message was a specific message for this specific congragation! 

I said how can this be? This man who came from 1500miles away, who does not know me,  had just said almost to a word, what I had shared with my friends before the service? And once more the preacher said that his preaching was a specific and spontaneous message to my friend's congragation and church leaders!?

How could this be? My friend replied, " The Holy Spirit."

I have never looked back. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 21, 2011)

I was recently (June 13th) saved. I had hit rock bottom several months ago in my life with my marriage and my life was in ruins. I started back attending church and felt God helping me along in times that were my darkest. 

I was riding down a road in north Alabama and was thinking about God and talking with my mom about my salvation. As we passed a giant Cross in front of a church I was saved... I immediately had a peace in my life that I know is God's work.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re:*

Grouper:

Welcome to the family!

1) Find a group of believers to be a part of for fellowship and accountability, it you haven't already.
2) Study the scriptures. When you read them, you hear from Jesus.
3) Pray and seek Him daily. And if anything becomes confusing, ask the Lord for clarity and He will deliver.
4) Love Always!

God Bless!


----------



## revrandyf (Jun 22, 2011)

Easter Sunday night at the First Assembly of God Church in Panama City, FL - rededicated my life to God in September, 1979, at Crossroads UMC in Perry, GA.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 22, 2011)

New York City - a few years ago. Walking home after a one night stand, passed a church, heard the choir, walked in.


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jun 23, 2011)

Sept 8th 2007 6:15 a.m. Even wrote a song about it!

It was four in the morning; I was up for one reason 
First day of Georgia’s bow season
As I sat there in an old pine tree
I felt something coming over me


When I reached into my camo bag,
I pulled out something I forgot I had
That’s when I heard angels singing
And all of a sudden I heard a man saying



Son I knooow all the pain you’ve been thruuuu
But I want you to know how much I love you
So if you’ll open up that bible in your hand
You’ll find out who I AM

And I found God in a deerstand
I found him sittin in the wooooooods
And NOW he’s holdin my right hand
didn’t know things could be so good
And I found God in a deerstand
I found him sittin in a tree
I thought was alone
But he’d been sittttin here with me

As I sat there readin in that book
I’d began to take a second look
At days gone bye in my life
Like the day she said she’d be my wife


And that night she laid in a hospital  bed
And that Dr. said she could see her head
Lord knows I became A man
The moment I held that baby girl in my hands



Started wanderin hows it I’m so mad
At the world with all the things I had
Finally it all sank in
And I asked my Lord to forgive my sins

And I found God in a deerstand
I found him sittin in the woods
And NOW he’s holdin my right hand
I didn’t know things could be so good
And I found God in a deerstand
found him sittin in a tree
 thought was alone
But he’d been sittttin here with me


it goes on from there but dont wanna bore you folks! 
hoped you liked it !


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 27, 2011)

BIGJOHNA said:


> Sept 8th 2007 6:15 a.m. Even wrote a song about it!
> 
> It was four in the morning; I was up for one reason
> First day of Georgia’s bow season
> ...




That was great! September 7th 2008 for me


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jun 27, 2011)

1john4:4 said:


> That was great! September 7th 2008 for me



Well thank you brother! I've got to admit, I aint no singer. Now.....I can SANG a lil bit, but I cant sing for nothing!


----------



## ASH556 (Jun 27, 2011)

Neat story and song, John!

For me, I gave my life to Jesus when I was 3 years old after my mom read me the parable of the sower (my favorite) when putting me to bed.  She and my dad weren't saved, but she took me to church because she "wanted to bring me up right."  Well, she got saved first.  Prior to that, their lives consisted of lots of drugs and parties.  My dad continued down that road and left us when I was 5.  I hate to say it, but it's probably the best thing that could've happened.  Now, instead of growing up with a druggie dad, I had about 5 that rotated in and out through the years (spiritual fathers, men in the church).  I think one of the most difficult days in my dad's life was when he came (late) to my Eagle Scout ceremony and had to sit and listen to 2 or 3 of those men stand up and talk about what a pleasure it was to "father" me through my growing up years.  I still call him on Father's Day, his Birthday, Thanksgiving and Christmas, but we don't have much of a relationship.  Not really much in common to have a relationship about.  He made his choices (drugs, women, other things) and I made mine (Jesus, college, hard work, one woman).  I still pray for him and I know God can change him if he'll let Him.

Anyway, wow, what a tangent; got saved at 3, filled with the Holy Spirit at 14, and done my best to walk with Christ through his grace ever since.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jul 12, 2011)

Correct Huntinfool. About 2000 years ago when it was finished.


----------



## southron (Aug 2, 2011)

while it is true, Jesus died on the cross and by doing so salvation was provided and made available to all that would have it, if you dont accept it through faith, you are still lost and are gonna burn. when God beckons, you must open the door and let Him in. i accepted the Lord Jesus Christ as my Saviour on june 18,1984 in a preachers study. i aint been lost, nor politically correct, nor walking the wide path since. thank you Jesus for saving me and planting me here in Dixie.


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess through the devil bringing on doubt at certain times in my life I have asked God to save me many times so I don't remember which time.


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been "saved" for as long as I can remember.

I was "converted" at the age of 32, sitting in my home office, at 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 11, 2011)

southron said:


> while it is true, Jesus died on the cross and by doing so salvation was provided and made available to all that would have it, if you dont accept it through faith, you are still lost ....



I agree, South... just because Jesus died 2000 years ago doesn't mean that everyone is saved.   Romans 10:9,10 explains the requirements...."believe in your heart....confess with your mouth...." and you will be saved.  Many don't believe that Jesus rose from the dead....or once believed, but no longer believe.

Me?  I came to Christ when I was like 13.   I remember being in church since I was like 4....but there came a time when I said to myself..."this is either a huge joke or it's for real!"   I wrestled with this for months until one Sunday evening I could stand it no longer....the 'hound of heaven' had won me over.

Bandy


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm kinda like Madman.
I accepted Jesus and was baptized when I was 12.

About 20 years later I was the youth minister at a church in N. Alabama.  One night the youth were reinacting the crucifixion scene.  I sat there watching them act out what I had helped them rehearse for.  As I sat there, for the very first time in my life, I gave myself completely to Jesus Christ.  In my mind, that's the night I was converted.  I couldn't tell you which date was most important to Christ.  But I have a suspicion.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 13, 2011)

for me it was around 1976 at Britt David Baptist Church in Columbus, we back home down here to Florida and when I was a teenager and knew more felt the need to do it again.


----------

